# Scott Foil



## jmilliron

Been seeing pros ride it, as the F01, for a while now. Looks like it has finally officially been launched. 

What a sweet looking frame.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/scott-foil-aero-road-bike-launched-29884


----------



## natedg200202

It is a good looking bike:


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

That's a nice looking bike... I like the flat black


----------



## squareslinky

Anybody know when this bike might show up in shops? I want to take a closer look.


----------



## william9092

squareslinky said:


> Anybody know when this bike might show up in shops? I want to take a closer look.


I've heard rumours of July...

Specs & prices have been published here...http://www.triradar.com/2011/04/15/scott-foil-aero-road-bike-launched/ 

I've got my eye on the matt black!


----------



## jmilliron

LBS says initial shipments are going to be very limited. Probably not going to see these sitting around until next season.


----------



## squareslinky

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/foil/foil_2011

That F01L Team is sweet.


----------



## oldgoat

i work at Ride on Bicycles in Greenville, Sc. We have a 56 on the floor and 58 coming soon. Anyone in the area come look its and awesome looking bike. 
feels very stiff so quick excelleration is felt.
Weighs 15 lbs. without pedals. matt black with Shimano Ultegra .
Might be the next one as i love my Addict SL So this may be a little better. have to go for a longer ride to tell for sure.


----------



## Boralb

oldgoat said:


> Weighs 15 lbs. without pedals. matt black with Shimano Ultegra .


Ultegra equipped version for 15lbs is impossible, may be you've scaled one of the hmx versions?


----------



## oldgoat

Boralb said:


> Ultegra equipped version for 15lbs is impossible, may be you've scaled one of the hmx versions?



Yeah i think your right 15 lbs. is to light. have to weigh it again and get back to you.


----------



## squareslinky

oldgoat said:


> Yeah i think your right 15 lbs. is to light. have to weigh it again and get back to you.


Can you share some pics for those of us not in the area? There aren't any in my area.


----------



## oldgoat

oldgoat said:


> Yeah i think your right 15 lbs. is to light. have to weigh it again and get back to you.



Yep i was wrong on the weight. 16.13 lbs. is the correct weight according to are scale.


----------



## jfg

The foil is a very nice bike. Scott did a great job with this bike. I do have a 54 for sale. With Sram red and zipp 404's. Email me if interested. Thank you.


----------



## RobbWi

Just sayin hello folks.

Any chance the 54 is still out there. Love the Addict SL too!


----------



## frafoss

Does anybody now if the Foil frame can handle junior cassette (14-25t)? The Addict couldn't.


----------



## greatenini

I'm new to the Scott family, but I did my research and decided I could not find another bike with the stiffness, lightness, and aerodynamics of the Foil. I am replacing my Felt AR4 and F3 with the Foil in order to simplify my road situation. It seemed as though I would always want the speed of the AR when I rode the F3 and the lightness of the F3 when I rode the AR. I figured the Foil would allow me to have the advantage of both Felts and then some, so I picked this one up Saturday. It is very fast and stiff, yet feels more stable than the AR. Components are Full Sram Red, Ritchey WCS Carbon cockpit, and Specialized Toupe saddle. I am currently demoing a set of 303 Firecrest clinchers to see if they will be a good replacement for my Easton EA90SLX and old ZIpp 404s. Oh yeah........it weighs 14.12 with pedals and heavy Zipp tires!


----------



## rdblatch

Nice!! Looks awesome. I'd really like to test ride one but looks like no one in my area will have any 61s in stock until April. Have fun.


----------



## MTBAlex

What is the weight difference between the HMX frame and the HMF?


----------



## MarkZeus

natedg200202 said:


> It is a good looking bike:


Forget the bike. I want the F1 racecar in the background 

Ok, back to the bike. Any official reviews yet or ride impressions?


----------



## superbike mike

I just rode my new Foil Team over the weekend . My impression of the ride overall is fantastic. I was worried that the ride might be to harsh although it was firm it did not beat me up. The bike is fast and climbs great and sprints great. I am very happy I took a leap of faith with this bike. Because on paper it looked perfect light,stiff,geometry was good. I am very happy.

Mike


----------



## statham

Anyone know any stores in the US that might have Foil premium frameset in 52 Small in stock or could get one


----------



## oldgoat

MTBAlex said:


> What is the weight difference between the HMX frame and the HMF?



HMX is stronger and lighter carbon. i think I read where its 20% stiffer in certain areas. 

I can vouch for the stiffness . My addict was HMX carbon. Not very comfortable but, one of the fastest and best climbing bikes I've ever owned.


----------



## Bath Monster

I brought a Foil 15 a month ago, big upgrade from a 2009 Giant advanced. Great bike, handles better and feels much nicer to ride. I even managed to get a equal 1st place on Strava for a down hill section on a local ride.

My only gripe is trying to buy a set back seat post, so if anyone knows where I can buy a set back seat post to suit a Scott Foil, please let me know. I've contacted my local bike shop who doesn't really care, not happy and the Ritchey web site doesn't show the aero seat post.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Bath Monster said:


> I brought a Foil 15 a month ago, big upgrade from a 2009 Giant advanced. Great bike, handles better and feels much nicer to ride. I even managed to get a equal 1st place on Strava for a down hill section on a local ride.
> 
> My only gripe is trying to buy a set back seat post, so if anyone knows where I can buy a set back seat post to suit a Scott Foil, please let me know. I've contacted my local bike shop who doesn't really care, not happy and the Ritchey web site doesn't show the aero seat post.


Scott only makes two seat posts for the Foil. 

Sizes 54 and smaller use a 0 degree post, 56 and larger use a laid back post (25mm I believe). So if you have a 54, you can get a laid back post from Scott...if you have a 56 with the laid back post, there isn't much you can do about it.

Basically talk to your dealer and see what they can do.

I know if you have the 0 degree post you Scott will send you a laid back post (or vise-versa) if you need one for best fit.


----------



## oldgoat

MTBAlex said:


> What is the weight difference between the HMX frame and the HMF?



Our Scott book at the shop shows 100 grams difference between the HMX and HMF carbon.
That's frame and fork. 50 grams for the fork and 50 grams for the frame.


----------



## outcast2

I have been eying a foil at my lbs for a while and finally took it for a test ride today.......the wife said i could sell the children to buy it. What a ride, I think i need one.......


----------



## oldgoat

outcast2 said:


> I have been eying a foil at my lbs for a while and finally took it for a test ride today.......the wife said i could sell the children to buy it. What a ride, I think i need one.......



+1. Me too


----------



## outcast2

Ok, so selling the kids is out, she said she wanted replacements if i did. Guess ill just have to save the money


----------



## z85guy

outcast2 said:


> I have been eying a foil at my lbs for a while and finally took it for a test ride today.......the wife said i could sell the children to buy it. What a ride, I think i need one.......



You'll get more money if you "part-out" the kids"  I hawked an old rolex that barley worked to get my CR1.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

Im LOVING my FOIL, ordered the wife's FOIL Contessa in late december and it finally came in 2 days after her birthday.. almost perfect timing. needless to say, she LOVED IT!


----------



## MillerMav

I picked up a Foil 30 last week (had to order; last 52 that Scott had). Its my first road bike and I haven't gotten a lot of time in on it yet but I love it!

I will give some more reviews after I get some solid seat time in.


----------



## pumaking

I work for the 3rd largest Scott dealer in the US. 

Pics of my Foils.


















I just picked up this last week.


----------



## velocanman

greatenini said:


> I'm new to the Scott family, but I did my research and decided I could not find another bike with the stiffness, lightness, and aerodynamics of the Foil. I am replacing my Felt AR4 and F3 with the Foil in order to simplify my road situation. It seemed as though I would always want the speed of the AR when I rode the F3 and the lightness of the F3 when I rode the AR. I figured the Foil would allow me to have the advantage of both Felts and then some, so I picked this one up Saturday. It is very fast and stiff, yet feels more stable than the AR. Components are Full Sram Red, Ritchey WCS Carbon cockpit, and Specialized Toupe saddle. I am currently demoing a set of 303 Firecrest clinchers to see if they will be a good replacement for my Easton EA90SLX and old ZIpp 404s. Oh yeah........it weighs 14.12 with pedals and heavy Zipp tires!


Hey, another guy with his stem flipped up. At least I'm not the only one. Went from a CR1 to an Addict and either I have to adapt to a lower cockpit or the stem stays up.


----------



## marcm

Adding the Team Foil to the mix..


----------



## zigmeister

My current dream bike is a Foil Premium. But, would gladly take the Team frame and just swap all my Red components over to it, Ritchey cockpit and my 303 FCs...would be a sweet ride!!!


----------



## kindredd

New Foil owner here...got the Foil 40 in white as the local shops do not have the Foil 20 in my size XS. Upgraded the components to the same specs as the 20, Ultegra groupset and Mavic cosmic wheels..pretty decent looking if I say so myself. 

My overall feeling is that the bike is fast and stiff. Was riding a Scott speedster S40 so can definitely feel huge improvement in pedaling efficiency and power transfer. Not as comfy as the CR1 I admit, as a matter of fact was aching the first few rides due to being beaten up by the harsh ride. Changing to 700c x 25 tires have helped a lot though. A lot more plush now although the tires seem to have added a bit more rolling resistance.

Great bike overall, no regrets with the purchase.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

Wife's wheels get here tomorrow for he FOIL, once i mount them i will post a pic of our rides.


----------



## jfitzem

*New Foil*

Getting my new Yellow Foil today:thumbsup:
Upgraded shifter's and deraillers to 2012 Red. Gonna run some 303 tubulars.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

HIS & HERS CUSTOM 2012 FOIL 20 & CONTESSA:thumbsup:


----------



## pumaking

Changed my handlebar


----------



## william9092

ProEdgeBiker said:


> HIS & HERS CUSTOM 2012 FOIL 20 & CONTESSA:thumbsup:


Great looking bikes. Congrats. 
Although you need to flip and slam the stems!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

william9092 said:


> Great looking bikes. Congrats.
> Although you need to flip and slam the stems!


LOL! we're still getting used to Road Bikes coming from an MTB background.


----------



## Ariolee

Review for scott foil 20 please. I am considering between scott foil 20 or focus izalco pro 3.0 for my first road bike. Any advices will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pumaking

Oh man thats a very hard choice. Both are such amazing bikes. We sell Scott and Focus at the shop I work at. I already had a Foil but we recently picked up Focus. I was gonna go with the Izalco Pro 3.0 because the price/part package was perfect. However I was soo happy with my Foil that I decided to get another Foil. Both bikes are light, stiff, however the aerodynamics of the Foil in my opinion edges a little bit over the Izalco. 

My only advice is test ride them


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

*go for it!*



Ariolee said:


> Review for scott foil 20 please. I am considering between scott foil 20 or focus izalco pro 3.0 for my first road bike. Any advices will be appreciated. Thanks.


I love my FOIL. although I have done some upgrades on it like the EC90SL Wheels & Bars and a FSA Carbon Stem. The only 2 complains i had was the Stock Seat and the set back post that a 56cm bike comes with, I have a Zero offset post coming soon($190 later). 

The Ultegra Group is Solid, the bike is super stiff & of course, PIMP looking. 

I was between the FOIL & a Tarmac SL4 but wanted the VENGE.. The Big-S missed the mark by not making their AERO Bike affordable to the comon folk.


Anyhow, if you go with the FOIL 20, you will love it.

BTW, any FOIL owner out there with a Smaller than a 56cm Frame, i will have my setback post available for sale soon.


----------



## Ariolee

Thank you guys for the advices. I think i will go with foil 20.


----------



## moneky28

I am thinking to get one too.


----------



## pumaking

They truly are amazing bikes. We sold 5 this week, 3 20's, 1 Contessa and 40.


----------



## jsophoto

just ordered a Foil 30, it'll be here next week. i'm excited.


----------



## pumaking

Benefits of working at a bike shop. Get to use the demo Zipp's whenever I want or when not in use.


----------



## Bhothak

Im looking to get one of this scott FOIL as well, but i have to ask this, does the FOIL have a better aero then the spez VENGE? 
Thanks.


----------



## marcm

I like my Foil more than my SW Venge.


----------



## pumaking

Velonews, May 2012 Issue


Hopefully this helps. They did a shootout of the major aero bikes. Foil beat the Venge hardcore.

Like the color of the venge.


----------



## Ariolee

I had a problem with scott foil 20 seat post slipping down. Anyone have the same problem??? Thanks.


----------



## jfitzem

*Seatpost slipping*

Yep, same problem. go buy some carbon paste and apply it to the seatpost.
Should fix it.


----------



## brazilianbreeze

Wow, that Venge and Foil side by side shot is sexy! I would love to have either one! I'm torn right now between a Foil and BMC SLR01.


----------



## zigmeister

Ariolee said:


> I had a problem with scott foil 20 seat post slipping down. Anyone have the same problem??? Thanks.


Carbon paste as mentioned by someone else. That is what Scott tech says to use. No slipping then. And torque close to specs.

Also, tech said with high torque near spec on that clamp setup, there could be "cosmetic" cracking of the top coat....yeah right.

Carbon paste and some other methods will secure it though.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## zigmeister

pumaking said:


> Velonews, May 2012 Issue
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps. They did a shootout of the major aero bikes. Foil beat the Venge hardcore.
> 
> Like the color of the venge.


2.5watts less than the venge and stiffer, wouldn't call that hardcore.

But they liked the actual real world ride of it over others. Overall it is a great bike.


----------



## Golgol23

Why is that? Why the Foil is the best?


----------



## zigmeister

Golgol23 said:


> Why is that? Why the Foil is the best?


It is just opinion that came to that conclusion because people have different preferences.

It did have the stiffest bottom bracket in one test.

The Foil is about as aero as any road frame out today and lightweight.

Is it going to perform miracles for you? No, but overall it is a fantastic frameset.

Comes down the person pedaling the bike though, and your preference.


----------



## Golgol23

Thanks for the honest answer I'm on the market for a new frame and the Foil in on my shortlist. I'm a big guy 213 pounds I looking for something stiff!!


----------



## zigmeister

Anybody able to get another seatpost, specifically zero-offset, through their dealer for the Foil?

I got a Team edition on the way, but it has about a 40mm offset. I will likely need a zero offset. I heard awhile back there were shortages of the zero offset and not available??

Thanks


EDIT; Answer my own question, have to go through the Scott Dealer. Mine happens to have some in stock, black with grey stripe down the back is all they can get apparently. $179. Not bad.


----------



## markaz

I just bought a Foil 20 and I'm 220lbs and have about 500 miles on it with flats,climbs and sprints and I have not noticed any flex. I did upgrade the wheels to Mavic Cosmic Carbone sl. Hope this helps


----------



## jeff1964

I just looked at Foil 15 with DI2 . Any thoughts on the bike ? Great price on the bike .


----------



## pumaking

I sold my Foil 30 and snatched a Foil 15. Scott was offering us insane close out prices on it, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## jeff1964

Nice bike . How do you like it? My local lbs is bringing in two in my size. I was looking at Cannondale. This looks like a good bike .


----------



## pumaking

This is my 3rd Foil, I've had the Foil 40, Foil 30 and now Foil 15. I really enjoy the frame. However the Di2 is superb, perfect shift everytime and extremely smooth shifting. The hoods I find more comfortable than any sram or shimano I've used to date, well maybe the 2012 Sram Red comes close.


----------



## jeff1964

Thanks for your input , guess it's Foil 15 .The price is great


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

pumaking said:


> I sold my Foil 30 and snatched a Foil 15. Scott was offering us insane close out prices on it, couldn't pass it up.


Very nice! i almost went with the 15 instead of the 20, but i wanted to upgrade the hell out of the bike i bought so it just made more sense price wise to buy the 20.


----------



## luisfer99

what is a great price for the foil 15? I would like to visit my local shop with a price in mind. thanks


----------



## jeff1964

Well the price is 3200 . That is what is on the sticker. I can get it for 3000 .


----------



## luisfer99

jeff1964 said:


> Well the price is 3200 . That is what is on the sticker. I can get it for 3000 .


I wasnt offered that much of a great deal. they want $3,500


----------



## jeff1964

Still a good deal .. Where can you find di2 for that price? Retail is close to 5000.


----------



## pumaking

Yea retail on the Foil 15 is roughly $5000. $3000 is hell of a deal, even $3500. We're blowing them out left and right at $3800.00 

I think we've sold probably 6 in 2 weeks. I'm also Di2 certified and seems to make the decision easier for the customers when they know they have someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## jeff1964

Thanks for your input . I think I'm going for the Foil .


----------



## james_95

I’m thinking about the Foil 15 but I’ve heard mixed reviews about the vertical compliancy. How do you think it compares to the Tarmac and Madone?


----------



## JC29

Is Foil15 frame Di2 compatible only or is it possible to throw on a mechanical group? I know that premium is Electro only.... what about Foil15 ? 

I like color of Foil15 for 2013, but I would like to run it with new Red  Anyone?


----------



## pumaking

Foil 15 is a electronic only frame.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

2013's a out and looking SICK!


----------



## pumaking

Anyone wanna buy a 2012 Scott Foil 15 with 200 miles. Scott teased me again and offered a special price on the 2013 Foil 15. Sooo if anyone wants to snatch up a barely used 2012 lmk. Looking for $3200 shipped.


----------



## jeff1964

How special ?


----------



## pumaking

This wouldn't be for customers, this is just a special price for employees.


----------



## james_95

pumaking - size?


----------



## pumaking

Size 54cm/.


----------



## james_95

darn - I need a 56


----------



## dblack

I have a lightly used '12 Foil 15 in 56cm if you are still interested. Will throw in the Scott carbon cages as well.

$3200 shipped to continental US.


----------



## JC29

I'm from EU, so that's not an option... I've been offered a deal for F15 for 2700€ .. which is quite good.  Although.... I wanted F20 and SramRed.... But I guess Di2 will do just as well.... But.... I think I won't be happy with weight, even after tuning wheels, saddle, and cockpit...


----------



## Lee Brady

Just building my foil up and will post pics asap


----------



## ncomina

Picking up my pre-owned 2012 F15 in a couple of weeks, can't wait to go for a ride! I tried the Di2 on a different bike and it's awesome!


----------



## hoopingkld

ProEdgeBiker said:


> LOL! we're still getting used to Road Bikes coming from an MTB background.


LOL... i don't see anything wrong with stem flip up..just the way my back prefers. Nice matching...i got 1 as well after trading my SL2 2008...only negative is the fork has been slam down so i can't rise anymore unless putting a hybrid stem on.


----------



## estorino

Picked it up wednesday, rode for 2 hours and 90mins yesterday. Loving it! First race will be a run-bike-run in 8 days.


----------



## paulfeng

estorino said:


> Picked it up wednesday, rode for 2 hours and 90mins yesterday. Loving it! First race will be a run-bike-run in 8 days.


Great looking bike (except for the clip-ons  ).

"2 hours and 90mins"? A.k.a. 3 & 1/2 hours? I presume that was two separate rides, like last Saturday for me when I came back from my 3-hour ride, then a friend phoned and I decided 'what the heck' and went out for another hour.


----------



## estorino

Yeah, I meant to say, rode for 2 hours on wednesday and for 90mins on thursday. It's getting dark fast in the evenings, so I don't have a lot of time after work. The clipons are coming off after this weekend, triathlon/duathlon season will be over...


----------



## mann2

hello scotties! 

just sharing my ride  

coming from a supersix hm, i'd say the foil 20 (hmf) is at par with the supersix in terms of ride, comfort and agility. all at just a very slight weight penalty. 

looks killer though 

Foil 20
DA9000
WH-9000 C24 TL
FSA Cockpit 
Keo Blade Ti
hutch fusion 3 roadtubeless
fizik antares wingflex
Edge 800


----------



## hoopingkld

mann2 said:


> hello scotties!
> 
> just sharing my ride
> 
> coming from a supersix hm, i'd say the foil 20 (hmf) is at par with the supersix in terms of ride, comfort and agility. all at just a very slight weight penalty.
> 
> looks killer though
> 
> Foil 20
> DA9000
> WH-9000 C24 TL
> FSA Cockpit
> Keo Blade Ti
> hutch fusion 3 roadtubeless
> fizik antares wingflex
> Edge 800


It's a sick ride!!!! ...


----------



## mann2

^thanks!


----------



## jeff1964

Just picked up my Foil.


----------



## ncomina

jeff1964 said:


> Just picked up my Foil.


Nice! Same as mine  What wheels are those?


----------



## jeff1964

Boyd. Best bang for the buck . 58mm Carbon Clinchers - Boyd Cycling


----------



## ncomina

Thanks! The ghosted ones look awesome!


----------



## jeff1964

No problem ncomina . Good luck with your wheel choice . Just click on the link that is on there .


----------



## SauronHimself

I got my 2012 Foil 15 new for $2749. It's a very fast bike. It came with Continental Ultra Race tires, but I prefer the Rubino Pro 3's since they have some puncture protection.


----------



## jeff1964

Good luck . Picked mine up for 3,000.00 . At my lbs .


----------



## ncomina

Sweet deal Sauron, did you flip the stem? I found the bike pretty harsh on my back at the beginning but now I'm getting more and more used to it!


----------



## SauronHimself

ncomina said:


> Sweet deal Sauron, did you flip the stem? I found the bike pretty harsh on my back at the beginning but now I'm getting more and more used to it!


No, that is how it came. I've been road riding since I was 15, so the back issues are nonexistent now.


----------



## mann2

View attachment 273467


changed my wheels to color match. aero as well.


----------



## SauronHimself

I'll be sure to post more pics with my ROL Race SL's. I'm waiting on the new cassette before I mount it.


----------



## Rpm016t

mann2 said:


> View attachment 273467
> 
> 
> changed my wheels to color match. aero as well.


Can i ask what size this is? thanks


----------



## mann2

@rpm1016t, it's an XS


----------



## SauronHimself

My Foil 15 with the new ROL Race SLs installed.


----------



## SauronHimself

I think it looks better with the Conti GP 4000S'.


----------



## mann2

have a pair of contis myself, but have 23c front and 25c at the rear. here's a more decent pic


----------



## turiha

just order mine, a 2012 foil 15 demo, cant wait to ride it , will the warranty be void because it was demoed a handfull of times?


----------



## mann2

^ no better place to ask than from the seller  congrats on the Foil!


----------



## turiha

the frame arrived damage:cryin: so it went back, now I have a choice between the 2013 foil or cr1 , both with di2 ultegra, any sugestions?


----------



## hoopingkld

turiha said:


> the frame arrived damage:cryin: so it went back, now I have a choice between the 2013 foil or cr1 , both with di2 ultegra, any sugestions?


FOIL does look sexier IMHO..but depends on your riding style...both are quality


----------



## jeff1964

Go with the Foil .


----------



## mann2

jeff1964 said:


> Go with the Foil .


+1. love your own, i guess


----------



## Brentos

Glamour shots of the new ride. Only have have 100 miles on it so far, but it really is as good as everyone says. I know it sounds cliche, but I'm shocked with how easy this thing makes sustaining 24+ mph seem.

View attachment 277734
View attachment 277735
View attachment 277736


----------



## dnice

*drools* beautiful bike, beautifully photographed. well done!


----------



## mann2

Brentos said:


> Glamour shots of the new ride. Only have have 100 miles on it so far, but it really is as good as everyone says. I know it sounds cliche, but I'm shocked with how easy this thing makes sustaining 24+ mph seem.
> 
> View attachment 277734
> View attachment 277735
> View attachment 277736


im green with enve!


----------



## ProEdgeBiker

FOILS ON A MINI-BOMBER


----------



## nyxis

Old whip next to new whip!

Old: 2010 Scott CR1 Team, SLK Light Crank, HED Jet 6/9, Ultremo ZX (21lbs)
New: 2013 Scott Foil 10 (15lbs)

Boy this sucker can fly!


----------



## estorino

My '12 Scott Foil 20. Stem and handlebar are Ritchey WCS, saddle is a Fizik Arione. Wheels are Fast Forward F4R full carbon clinchers, hand built in the Netherlands. The rest is stock.


----------



## mann2

^ nice! thanks for posting as i'd like a preview of my bike with carbon rims (we have the same frame)


----------



## lostPixels

Just got this beauty yesterday for 40% off. The ride is amazing, better in every possible way over my Speedster 20.


----------



## mann2

^ very nice!


----------



## amigsinchi

My new Foil 20. It's my first Scott...love the handling.


----------



## mann2

Congrats! This looks slick!


----------



## smoo

*New 2014 Foils are out!*

I'm looking at getting a Foil HMX frameset. I need mechanical routing so it'll have to be the Team Issue. Just noticed that the 2014 models are out. Can't decide whether I prefer the 2013 or 2014 designs (I'm assuming that the frames are otherwise identical... 

*2014 Scott Foil Team Issue Frameset*







*2014 Full Bike*








*2013 Scott Foil Team Issue Frameset*







*2013 Full Bike*








You would think that at this time of year it would be a non-issue because there would be lots of cheap deals on the 2013 frames, but I can't find any (the only frames on sale seem to be the Di2 versions..)


----------



## SauronHimself

My Foil 15 rebuilt with a Fizik Arione saddle and November Rail 52 wheels.


----------



## Chillax

I have a chance to pick up a Scott Foil 15 or 20 on a pretty good end of year price. I will not get a lot (if any) time in the saddle on this bike though. So I was wondering what people thought in terms of ride quality and handling. I hear it is a 'stiff' ride, but is it any stiffer than other race bikes (such as a Cannondale Supersix)? Also, how is the power transfer and is there any flex out of the saddle?

I understand this is Scott's aero bike, but from reading reviews it seems more of an Aero all-rounder as opposed to a strict Aero race bike (like the Cervelo S2 etc). WIth that being said, how does the bike handle the curves and how does it climb?

If it matters I am 6'4 and 200lbs. I will be using the bike for training rides (60 - 130 kms) as well as some road racing, time trials and Duathlons.

Also if anyone has any pics of the Foil in a size XXL/61 that would be great (I want to see what the bike looks like in this size).


----------



## mann2

Chillax said:


> I have a chance to pick up a Scott Foil 15 or 20 on a pretty good end of year price. I will not get a lot (if any) time in the saddle on this bike though. So I was wondering what people thought in terms of ride quality and handling. I hear it is a 'stiff' ride, but is it any stiffer than other race bikes (such as a Cannondale Supersix)? Also, how is the power transfer and is there any flex out of the saddle?
> 
> I understand this is Scott's aero bike, but from reading reviews it seems more of an Aero all-rounder as opposed to a strict Aero race bike (like the Cervelo S2 etc). WIth that being said, how does the bike handle the curves and how does it climb?
> 
> If it matters I am 6'4 and 200lbs. I will be using the bike for training rides (60 - 130 kms) as well as some road racing, time trials and Duathlons.
> 
> Also if anyone has any pics of the Foil in a size XXL/61 that would be great (I want to see what the bike looks like in this size).


If you pause one moment and forget the Foil's aero features, it climbs and sprints like a proper race bike. Very minimal flex.


----------



## littlealex

does anyone know is there any performance improvement between 2013 and 2014 foil and addict?


----------



## smoo

littlealex said:


> does anyone know is there any performance improvement between 2013 and 2014 foil and addict?


There wasn't an Addict in 2013 (other than a cyclocross version), the 2014 version is a completely new model, significantly different to the original Addict, which was discontinued when the Foil was introduced in 2011.

The 2014 Foils on the other hand appear to be functionally identical to the 2013 versions, they just have new paint schemes (white on the sides/bottom of the downtube and forks and variously coloured highlights on the top of the downtube, seatstays and chainstays according to the model). I haven't checked the full specs of all of the models, but for the Team Issue at least the spec is identical except that the bars and stem are syncros on the 2014 version and Ritchey on the 2013 one.

You can bet that if there had been any updates to the frame other than the paint schemes, Scott would have advertised it. I just bought a Team Issue Foil frameset and went for the 2013 version mainly because the white paint on the underside of the downtube and forks on the 2014 model would have been more difficult to keep clean-looking. The 2014 team issue paint scheme is a bit weird with yellow or yellow/green highlights on the downtube and seatstays and bright blue on the chainstays. I guess this is what Orica Greenedge will be riding next season? I wonder what the IAM version will look like.


----------



## littlealex

smoo said:


> There wasn't an Addict in 2013 (other than a cyclocross version), the 2014 version is a completely new model, significantly different to the original Addict, which was discontinued when the Foil was introduced in 2011.
> 
> The 2014 Foils on the other hand appear to be functionally identical to the 2013 versions, they just have new paint schemes (white on the sides/bottom of the downtube and forks and variously coloured highlights on the top of the downtube, seatstays and chainstays according to the model). I haven't checked the full specs of all of the models, but for the Team Issue at least the spec is identical except that the bars and stem are syncros on the 2014 version and Ritchey on the 2013 one.
> 
> You can bet that if there had been any updates to the frame other than the paint schemes, Scott would have advertised it. I just bought a Team Issue Foil frameset and went for the 2013 version mainly because the white paint on the underside of the downtube and forks on the 2014 model would have been more difficult to keep clean-looking. The 2014 team issue paint scheme is a bit weird with yellow or yellow/green highlights on the downtube and seatstays and bright blue on the chainstays. I guess this is what Orica Greenedge will be riding next season? I wonder what the IAM version will look like.


thanks for the info. now i need to look for 2013 foil team issue frame to build
do any bike shop sell it online?


----------



## 41ants

Has anyone experienced stress cracks in the paint/clear coat on their Foils? Specifically, the entire area above rear brake caliper.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

Here's my new Scott Foil 10.


----------



## TricrossRich

Stopped by my friends house the other day and photographed his Scott Foil 30... such a nice bike.


----------



## bluecoupe

TricrossRich said:


> Stopped by my friends house the other day and photographed his Scott Foil 30... such a nice bike.


I have the same bike bought it at the of Sept and didn't get a chance to ride it yet... but I will be an about 4 months time


----------



## robdamanii

Ok, I'll play now that my race machine is a Foil...










View attachment 302870


----------



## bluecoupe

Here's mine. (yes, I know the tires aren't aligned with the valve stems)

View attachment 304225


----------



## PBL450

bluecoupe said:


> Here's mine. (yes, I know the tires aren't aligned with the valve stems)
> 
> View attachment 304225


Any chance you can post that pic? I can't open it and I'd love to see it!!


----------



## bluecoupe

Hope this works now


----------



## PBL450

bluecoupe said:


> View attachment 304262
> 
> 
> Hope this works now


That worked! And that is a beautiful Bike!!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Chucky

My 2015 Foil 10


----------

